# Nice & clean



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Gave the qS a whole day of TLC today. Under bonnet degrease and clean, nice big thorough wash and then fitted the interior LED centre & map lights, glove box & boot lights supplied by mullum. I must say, they look fantastic, many thanks my friend.
It's a daily drive so it's not up to the standard that some of you boys & girls achieve but it's not looking too shabby.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks purrrrrrty

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't often see a QS in that shade of silver very nice. I see you was a marco Simoncelli fan? 8)

Paul


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Don't often see a QS in that shade of silver very nice. I see you was a marco Simoncelli fan? 8)
> 
> Paul


Very much so. 
A VERY talented and likeable young man, sadly taken before he had a chance to show his full potential.
Sleep well Mr Simoncelli.


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Impressive! I like the roof & wheels - they really set the car off!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Paul-TT said:


> Impressive! I like the roof & wheels - they really set the car off!


Thanks my friend. Its a daily drive so it doesn't always look like this, especially at this time of year.
There's a few more bits that I'd like to do but I will have to wait until I have the funds.


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Otley TT QS said:


> Paul-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive! I like the roof & wheels - they really set the car off!
> ...


My Ibis White TT S-Line is a daily drive too & it rarely looks like this:-


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Now that does look nice.
I was never keen on White motors (they always looked off white in the past) but that is spot on. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

well done, my Qs is used every day for a 40mile round trip and I clean it most weekends but with the local floods it looks like a rally car. 
If the weather is dry this weekend its in need of a jet wash.

Keep up the good work it looks great.

J.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

She's looking well buffed and pampered and a credit to you  . Don't let many valet my car but if your passing this way the jobs yours :wink: Lois


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

justinjgy said:


> well done, my Qs is used every day for a 40mile round trip and I clean it most weekends but with the local floods it looks like a rally car.
> If the weather is dry this weekend its in need of a jet wash.
> 
> Keep up the good work it looks great.
> ...


Thanks J.
Stick us some pics of yours will you. We all like to compare eh? :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

sexytt said:


> She's looking well buffed and pampered and a credit to you  . Don't let many valet my car but if your passing this way the jobs yours :wink: Lois


Aww, thanks Lois.
Don't get down your way, sorry. Last time I was anywhere near was Butlins at Skeggy.
Give it a go yourself this weekend, honestly it's very therapeutic.


----------



## spraggy117 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice mate, just how i want mine!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

spraggy117 said:


> Nice mate, just how i want mine!


Thanks my friend. I'm just chipping away with bits until I get her just how I want.


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

justinjgy said:


> well done, my Qs is used every day for a 40mile round trip and I clean it most weekends but with the local floods it looks like a rally car.
> If the weather is dry this weekend its in need of a jet wash.
> 
> Keep up the good work it looks great.
> ...


Mine is used for a 75-mile round-trip 3 or 4 times a week & it amazing how much [email protected] comes up off the surface of the M4! I do my best to give the car a through handwash at the weekends but my neighbours have all decided that I am some kind of nut!!! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking good 8)

Now you know how to post photo's, there's no stopping you!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Looking good 8)
> 
> Now you know how to post photo's, there's no stopping you!


Thank you.
I've had a full week holiday from work so I've had to do something with my time. I'm normally head down, ar$e up all day working, so it's been nice to have time to share what I've been up to.


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

The weather is supposed to be dry in the morning and I have got my hands on a snow foam gun so it's going to be snowing in Somerset tomorrow. Will post some pic's IF it is dry like they say lol

Hurry up summer I want to work on the car !

Justin.


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

Well the weather man was right but on unpacking my brand new Karcher it was broken, BUGGER !
So the snow did not get a look in but did it the normal way just a wash and dry. Have got new products to try but was to cold to start.

Jet wash packed up and being returned for a new one and all for a broken handle what a pain in the A.......

J.


----------



## Nick-ST (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely looking motor!


----------



## 1tobybarnes1 (Oct 11, 2013)

love those seats!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Recaro Pole Positions, they came as an option in the qS. I keep toying with the idea of harnesses too. :?:


----------



## Smc32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great

Love the black roof


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, I'm really pleased with it. You don't seem to see many in this shade of silver so I feel lucky to have found one.


----------

